# DirecTV And Dish Network Will Team To Sell Political Ads



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*DirecTV And Dish Network Will Team To Sell Political Ads*

DIRECTV and DISH have joined forces to offer an addressable advertising platform of unprecedented scale and reach for political campaigns. The strategic relationship will allow participating statewide political campaigns to target their TV ads at the household level within 20+ million DIRECTV and DISH homes.

Full Story Here


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

What sad news! I have been so happy to watch Dish during the ever-expanding political season to avoid the local ads that cable would have inserted. Now there's no refuge short of Netflix.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wonderful time to cut the cord!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

:bang :down: :nono2: :sleeping:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just another reason to hit the skip button ... the ads that the political ads are taking the place of are no winners.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Great, a joint brain fart from DirecTV and DISH.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dont they realise they will just push people away doing this crap??


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

As long as we are still able to ff'wd through them like regular commercials, then those that choose to do so can. The rest of you can stand around here and complain about it.... :rotfl:


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice. So, it is bad enough living in a "battleground state" as it is. In the last Presidential Election we were bombarded here for five months. Though, one coudl escape the ads by not watching a local channel. With this gem of an idea, one will not be able to escape them at all. This will turn a nightmare into something much worse.

But, there are billions of dollars to be had for DirecTV, DISH and local broadcasters. In 2016, it si expected that over $20 billion will be spent on all elections. This year we may get will over $7 billion. The losers here are those who have to put up with the lies and the deceit,

Finally, for all the billions of dollars being spent, how much of that could have been used fro a better purpose? Another example of why this country needs a revamp of election campaign laws.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

You think Ohio is bad for political ads, try living in Iowa. They start like 18 months before the presidential election! Plus we're also a battleground state so at best they pause for only a month or two after the caucus until it is clear who is running for each party, then they can crank up the attack ads for the general election...

Just another reason to never watch anything live, so you can skip the commercials.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

dtv has to do something with all that money there going to be losing when the wwe takes away there ppv from them and dish....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> Just another reason to hit the skip button ... the ads that the political ads are taking the place of are no winners.


I wonder how this will affect those folks that pay for adds to be shown but get replaced by this new adds...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nmetro said:


> Finally, for all the billions of dollars being spent, how much of that could have been used fro a better purpose? Another example of why this country needs a revamp of election campaign laws.


+1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peds48 said:


> I wonder how this will affect those folks that pay for adds to be shown but get replaced by this new adds...


The ads being replaced are not normally the best ads on TV. On DISH they are more often than not ads for DISH's own products or other DISH channels. Some markets have reported local advertising such as car sales. The political ads will fit in just like any other addressable ad.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> The ads being replaced are not normally the best ads on TV. On DISH they are more often than not ads for DISH's own products or other DISH channels. Some markets have reported local advertising such as car sales. The political ads will fit in just like any other addressable ad.


but would those paying for those ads get 'upset" when their ads get replaced?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peds48 said:


> but would those paying for those ads get 'upset" when their ads get replaced?


The ads on the source networks are intended to be replaced ... the ads that would be there if DISH or DirecTV put in a normal national insert (as seen on non-DVRs) are not exactly screen gems. There are a lot of ads in the marketplace that are "fillers" ... sold to fill space no one has bought.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

This has already happened in Illinois and is less than spectacular on the results. The governor ads come on during Fox News primetime. The most annoying aspect is that the signal keeps ducking out and doing a re- sync. Additionally, the occasional freeze or overrun of the commercial causes the scheduled program to come back late - already in progress. Yay.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

One of the great things about DirecTV is the absence of political ads (except on locals). 

Bad decision. Expecially since federal law gives political ads a discount over all other ads.


----------

